# Ijoy limetless xl 2



## Conrad (8/10/21)

Good day all. 
I would like to find out more about my tank. I have a ijoy limetless xl 2 tank. My glass broke and I can't find a new one. Is there anyone that can assist me please.


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (8/10/21)

Conrad said:


> Good day all.
> I would like to find out more about my tank. I have a ijoy limetless xl 2 tank. My glass broke and I can't find a new one. Is there anyone that can assist me please.



Can't find glass, but found this:

https://atomixvapes.co.za/product/ijoy-limitless-xl-rta-ss-and-black/

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Drikusw (8/10/21)

Conrad said:


> Good day all.
> I would like to find out more about my tank. I have a ijoy limetless xl 2 tank. My glass broke and I can't find a new one. Is there anyone that can assist me please.


IJOY – Limitless XL glass – The E-Cig Store (technuity.co.za)

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Angelskeeper (8/10/21)

Conrad said:


> Good day all.
> I would like to find out more about my tank. I have a ijoy limetless xl 2 tank. My glass broke and I can't find a new one. Is there anyone that can assist me please.



Where about are you? Ive actually got an extra spare glass for that rta

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

